# Do any of you supplement your training with knife work?



## Cruentus (Aug 14, 2005)

Just wanted to get some input from some of you guys here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26154


----------



## Handsword (Sep 26, 2005)

I've trained with weapons in the past, but not for a while now.  Earlier this year though, I was training for my first MMA fight.  During that time joined in a knife fighting class which included some sparring.  

I did this just for something different one night.  It wasn't consciously part of my training plan.  

The sparring involved wooden knives and protective gear, but it was still going to hurt to get hit and I tried to put myself into the mindset that they were real knives.  

What I noticed (in hindsight after the class) was that during knife sparring and the anticipation a sudden attack, I held my breath and this drained my energy much faster.  This wasn't a habit during my MMA sparring, but I noted that the reason for it was intense anticipation.  This feeling would be similar to the anticipation just before fighting in front of a cheering crowd.  

I wasn't concentrating on holding my breath, rather, I had "forgotten to breath" so to speak.  It's a natural reaction, but not the type I wanted to experience if I was to fight at my best.  So I guess the main thing I got out of it was to remember to breath in a relaxed way into the lead up to the first clash with my opponent.

The importance of breathing is not something new to me after many years in the martial arts.  However, the reminder that I could be thrown out of my breathing rhythm just through a new level of anticipation was important to re-learn.

If I was going to use knife training as part of an MMA fight preparation, it would be emphasise relaxation under pressure and making the first strike count.


----------

